# Project Files for Analysis



## fido94 (Dec 27, 2017)

I recently found this (https://sellfy.com/ashelziftawi) by composer Ash El-ziftawi. It's great that Ash makes some of his project files available for purchase. Unfortunately, I am on Cubase and he works in Logic.

Is anyone aware of other composers making their project files available for study purposes?


----------



## kevjazz (Jan 12, 2018)

:I've seen a site where you can get MIDi files of PD classical works and you can use these files to take orchestrations apart, among other things. the site is
https://www.classicalarchive.com. 

HTH,
Kevin


----------

